

Ask HN: What do you want to know? - orangethirty

Fellow hackers,<p>I started something called "The Open Startup Project." In which I aim to develop a startup and document it in a blog[1]. I've been going at it for about a week. All has been moving along nicely, but I hit a wall. I don't know what is it that you want to know about the experience. May you tell me what is it that you would like to know?<p>Here are some suggestions receieved:<p><pre><code>    - Traffic stats.
    - Stack details, including libraries used, etc.  
    - Financials. 
</code></pre>
What else do you want to know? I'd like to know specifics. Give me examples.<p><i></i>*<p>Right now I'm developing the first iteration of the MVP. I can't say what I'm building due to how stupidly ambitious the idea is, but I will talk about the process if you want to know about it.<p>Private suggestions are welcome. Just email me (address in profile).<p>[1]http://theopenstartup.blogspot.com/
======
Donito
"The Open Startup Project is about giving you total access to what happens
behind the curtains of a newly minted startup."

How is that total access/open if you don't disclose what you're building. It
would much much more interesting, in my opinion, to be able to relate to your
stories if we have the proper context.

------
vyrotek
Honestly, I was interested up until you said you weren't sharing what you're
actually building. There's plenty of generic startup info out there and
without some context I doubt I'll follow this.

Good luck though! Let us know if you decide to share what you're up to.

------
anigbrowl
Clearly, we want to know what your product is. If it isn't good/successful,
then all the other stuff is irrelevant, and this is little more than
oblique/viral marketing.

------
orangethirty
Thanks for the feedback. It is exactly what I needed to learn. You are right
that without disclosing the product this is just spammy marketing. I do not
want that. The idea itself is still pretty crazy, but given how welcoming you
are I will go ahead and write a blog post detailing what it is that we are
building.

Thank you.

PS. Blog post should be out once I have the early adopter invite system up (1
or 2 days).

------
orangethirty
Go here for the full disclosure of what is being built.

[http://theopenstartup.blogspot.com/2012/09/a-new-search-
engi...](http://theopenstartup.blogspot.com/2012/09/a-new-search-engine.html)

